# Lee Valley Cyber Monday!



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

Lee Valley is selling a bunch of seconds in their Cyber Monday add. I just ordered the BU Jointer for 199. Hopefully the cosmetics are minor, but as long as it's functional I don't care. Can't wait for it to get here. My Skew Rabbet should be here today or tomorrow. Christmas came early!!!! 


If you have been looking but hesitant, the prices may push you over the edge. Wish me luck with the wife, I didn't ask before ordering .


----------



## Gilgaron (Mar 16, 2012)

Emphasize how much you _saved, _just like would be done in the converse situation.


----------



## timetestedtools (Aug 23, 2012)

I just told my wife I found the perfect gift for her to get me for xmas. I ordered the pair of skewed blocks. Everything I've heard about LV seconds are you usually can't find the defect, and if you do, its takes some looking.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Don, I'd like to hear what you think of those skewed block planes. I've been pondering em'.


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

That's what I am hoping for also. They say they are perfectly usable so I hope that's a guarantee. I am a huge fan of LV and Veritas and am not going to lose any sleep about it being a "seconds". I too look forward to a review of the skew blocks. I will do the same with my jointer plane when it arrives and gets the paces.


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

I was drooling at those but will need to live vicariously on this one. Look forward to pix and reviews!


----------



## timetestedtools (Aug 23, 2012)

Robert Lee post about the seconds here http://lumberjocks.com/topics/43612


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

timetestedtools said:


> Robert Lee post about the seconds here http://lumberjocks.com/topics/43612


 
Good information, thank you for the link. 

I'll be curious to see how many of these start showing up on ebay in a few months as "perfect" condition or new in box tools at higher prices then sold. I hope not, but you know how it goes.


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

Jointer plane arrived a few days ago. My wife was none to pleased and demanded that I send it or the skew rabbet back. I decided to send the rabbet back. I'll have to save up for it again. That's ok, I have other ways of making rabbets talk.....

The reason I kept the jointer was b/c of the deal (199 + S&H) and the fact that I'll sell my other to get me started on the road back to the rabbet. That and I fell in love with this thing when I saw it. The only blemish I can dicern is the japaning on the side missing a few dots (check out the pic). Doesn't affect anything at all. The iron on this sucker is THICK! Thickest blade I've ever used. And it glides through oak. That's all I have tried it on so far. I honed a microbevel of 35 deg since I mostly use it in oak and no end grain b/c of the sides. After using this thing I don't know if my next will be the skew rabbet again or the bevel up smoother. It's just too sweet!


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

Again sorry, IPAD only lets me post one pic per screen. Don't know why...


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

This one shows the "defect".


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

In use.


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

Last one, edge jointing. Sorry you can't see me pushing it, I've not been out in the sun lately. :blink:


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

Nice jointer and a great deal. :thumbsup: 

If I had not purchased some old Stanley planes including the #6 and #7 back in July I would have been very tempted.

I have the Low Angle Smoother. I love the Norris style adjusters.

It looks like you had to look hard for that defect. :laughing:


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

Oh my! That is beautiful.


----------



## timetestedtools (Aug 23, 2012)

I finally got to look my skewed blocks over well. I can't for the life of me find any flaws at all. I'll certainly be waiting for the next sale.


----------

